# Valencia v Genk



## pavlos.xatz (Nov 23, 2011)

Many chances for Over 2,5 in this game...


----------



## pavlos.xatz (Nov 23, 2011)

Already 3-0 in 33 minute...


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 23, 2011)

my god... 7-0


----------

